

You can't trust airport security - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444375104577593543203853710.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTTopStories

======
greenyoda
Summary: This is a review of three books on security, including "Liars and
Outliers" by Bruce Schneier.

